# Adult standard poodle



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

No not at all. Good daily walks are healthy for all. Though you definitely need to set up a solid plan should something happen to the one or both.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog you find and also your support system. My young adult dog, Galen, is 50 pounds and has good manners. He would be a great companion for any active family. 

In contrast, my adolescent, Ritter, is north of 70 pounds right now. I'm no longer strong enough to pick him up, and my husband can barely lift him. That will be a problem if Ritter ever has a health crisis and needs an emergency trip to the vet. It will take two people to lift him into the car. Brushing him is an experience. His pelt has SO MUCH surface area. He got wet yesterday, and I spent 45 minutes brushing out all the tangles. He is extremely cooperative about being brushed, but it was exhausting for both of us. The smaller Galen, meanwhile, took 20 minutes. Ritter is also dog reactive and has a tendency to try to lunge while on walks. (A training project for us, sigh.) His antics could easily injure someone with frail bones. I love my big goofy boy, but he's not the right dog for everyone.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

If you find the right dog, I think it will be fine. Kali is 5, I adopted her last year from an older woman who had to change her living situation. She is 40 pounds and pretty mellow.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't think you are crazy to want a standard, however realistically I think you're better off with a mini.

I've seen too many people pulled down by exuberant puppies - not bad dogs, just too excited. A fall in your 40's may just mean a sore leg for a day. With age our body becomes more fragile; that fall could mean broken bones. Even my minipoo was strong enough to injure my shoulder a few years ago - I couldn't drive the car for a week and my husband had to help me dress for a few days and I'm a lot younger than you.

In an emergency you may need to lift and carry an injured dog - can you do that with a 15 pound minipoo? Can you do it with a 10 pound tpoo and can you do it with a 50 pound spoo?

Do you have contingency plans for your new puppy? Who will take care of this dog if you are incapacitated? Let them have input on the size of dog you are thinking off. My daughter will take care of my dogs should I and my husband become incapacitated. I involved her on my purchase, even the naming of the dogs so she had input on some choices. She was happy to have a mini or spoo and left size up to me. A tpoo wouldn't fit her lifestyle. She owns her house, has plenty of space for dogs. 

Is there the potential to move into a new location - maybe an apartment from a single house? Most apartments that allow pets have weight limits. Tpoos and minipoos are always welcome and below the limit. Most spoos are too large and could be denied. Same with travel - hotels that accept pets often have weight limits that might exclude a spoo.

I really wanted a spoo - but I looked at the pros and cons and decided on minipoos. I'm much younger than you but some of my considerations were based on my growing older - sadly the option to grow younger isn't available.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

I’ll volunteer myself as your backup dog plan if you live in Michigan. 😀


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My neighbors who are 84 and I'd say 70 something have two standard poodles. One they raised and he is now 5 and the other they told as a rescue about 3 years ago. No problems at all. I'm 70 and my husband is 80, he isn't in good health but I am. He enjoys the company of the dogs and well I do all the work but I wouldn't trade it for anything. It keeps me active and moving. Should we become where we can't care for them our daughter will. I love the standard poodle and frankly I'm not likely to have a smaller version.


----------



## JayD (Feb 14, 2021)

Mufar42 said:


> My neighbors who are 84 and I'd say 70 something have two standard poodles. One they raised and he is now 5 and the other they told as a rescue about 3 years ago. No problems at all. I'm 70 and my husband is 80, he isn't in good health but I am. He enjoys the company of the dogs and well I do all the work but I wouldn't trade it for anything. It keeps me active and moving. Should we become where we can't care for them our daughter will. I love the standard poodle and frankly I'm not likely to have a smaller version.


Good for you!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

My dad is 71 and finds my standard poodles way too energetic and demanding of attention/care for someone his age. God willing, I will have my current poodles until I'm 55-ish, at which time I will probably not be able to handle such strong and energetic dogs. But you never know, and everyone is different.

I think having a plan for our dogs is important for any of us, in the case of our timely or untimely death.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am 80 and my partner is 87. We are currently looking for an adult whippet or an adult standard poodle to bring our dog family back up to 4. Current dogs are a Chihuahua, a Labrador retriever, and a miniature poodle. It's not the number of years it's the current health status that determines what you can do.


----------



## JayD (Feb 14, 2021)

Johanna said:


> I am 80 and my partner is 87. We are currently looking for an adult whippet or an adult standard poodle to bring our dog family back up to 4. Current dogs are a Chihuahua, a Labrador retriever, and a miniature poodle. It's not the number of years it's the current health status that determines what you can do.


Wow


----------



## MaggieGrey (Dec 24, 2020)

My husband is 81 and I’m 72. He has a 4 year old chocolate lab who is just settling down and I have a large toy poodle and a small standard poodle, both under two. They give us focus, reason to keep moving, and someone to think about and take care of other than ourselves. My pups make me push myself and lately I’ve really needed that. What they give back is companionship, entertainment, warmth, and LOVE! So much love and affection! We all need that. 
I agree about having a plan for the future, and selecting for temperament. 
I just looked up and across the room at my husband. He’s got a 65 pound Lab laying across his lap, sound asleep. Ahh, life is good!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Johanna said:


> I am 80 and my partner is 87. We are currently looking for an adult whippet or an adult standard poodle to bring our dog family back up to 4. Current dogs are a Chihuahua, a Labrador retriever, and a miniature poodle. It's not the number of years it's the current health status that determines what you can do.


Love this perspective.


----------

